# Dainichi pellets?



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find dainichi cichlid pellets? At a decent price. eBay is where I have been purchasing. Shipping is a bit steep. Any help highly appreciative thanks. My fish love it alot.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

any reason you need Dainichi pellets in particular? My LFS has their products but they never recommend them. I never asked why but they've always recommended using NLS. I use NLS because of the low amount of crude protein, and I use the one with garlic (not that it really does anything but who knows)

I tried looking online for the Dainichi pellets and they all have rather high shipping charges. See if you LFS will order them, might be cheaper if they want to buy it bulk and try selling it.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I had some issues with bloat a year or so ago with my Msobos they seem prone to it. Since I have used dainichi they have not had bloat since. So I just want to stick with it. Less there's something better.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have some NLS. I feed them that as well on occasion.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've used Dainichi, and it is a very good quality pellet, as good as competitors. Not sure where you can get it though.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah....I pay $26 for 8.8oz for the Dainichi color FX5. If you can't find it cheaper then PM me and I will give you the site. It is a good food and I really like it compared to the NLS because the poop is more of a light beige color which blends in with my PFS.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i get mine off ebay just look up cichlid pellets and you'll find it and at good prices also!


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

dainichi pellets are great.. *** been feeding that with nls to my trophs and petros for almost 2 years now and they look great...I've noticed all dainichi have all very similar ingredients.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently completed a review of the ingredients of most fish foods. Dainichi ranks up there as one of the better. Of the various Dainichi formulas, their Veggie Deluxe and Veggie FX pellets contain the highest levels of preferred proteins (aquatic meat and acceptable plant ingredients). The inclusion of Calcium montmorillonite clay in all of their formulas is intriguing. It is a recognized nutrient, detoxifying agent, and bactericidal. It contains 67 minerals, including calcium, iron, magnesium, potassium, manganese, and silica as well as trace elements, those appearing in very tiny amounts.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kmuda said:


> I recently completed a review of the ingredients of most fish foods. Dainichi ranks up there as one of the better. Of the various Dainichi formulas, their Veggie Deluxe and Veggie FX pellets contain the highest levels of preferred proteins (aquatic meat and acceptable plant ingredients). The inclusion of Calcium montmorillonite clay in all of their formulas is intriguing. It is a recognized nutrient, detoxifying agent, and bactericidal. It contains 67 minerals, including calcium, iron, magnesium, potassium, manganese, and silica as well as trace elements, those appearing in very tiny amounts.


Yeah....I really like the Dainichi but I am using the color fx but I have never tried the other. Do you think I should try the veggie FX for the peacocks and haps or stick to what I am using? I prefer the Dainichi over the NLS simply because the waste is less noticeable.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are after reduced waste, go with Hikari Bio-Gold Plus. You''ll see about a 50% reduction is waste.

I rated the Dainchi Veggie Deluxe as a 5 star food (out of 6 stars) and the Color Deluxe as a 4 star. The Color Deluxe was rated lower because of the higher non-preferred protein (wheat/soy) ratio when compared to the Veggie deluxe. In addition, the Veggie Deluxe uses more soy than wheat. While some of the dietary experts have an issue with soy in fish foods, I prefer it's use over wheat because wheat is virtually worthless to fish as a source of energy or protein while soy, to omnivores (such as Oscars) or herbivores... anyway (not sure about carnivores), is almost comparable to fish meal in digestibility, with digestibility referencing the ability of the fish to utilize the energy and proteins from the food. Uncertainty with carnivores ability to digest soy is almost a moot point because they certainly cannot digest wheat.

I have not yet fully reviewed the Veggie FX or Color FX products but I believe both were a very slight step up from Color FX as far as the ingredient contents. If you are feeding Omnivores or Herbivores, Veggie Deluxe or Veggie FX would be the preference over Color Deluxe or Color FX. If you are feeding a true carnivore, you probably want to stay with the Color Deluxe or Color FX.


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm currently feeding my petros dainichi veggie deluxe, veggie fx, ultima krill, and xl pro mix with nls Thera A.. I've noticed they don't like veggie deluxe that much, but love veggie fx.

I would like to try color fx when I run out of pellets.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kmuda said:


> If you are after reduced waste, go with Hikari Bio-Gold Plus. You''ll see about a 50% reduction is waste.
> 
> I rated the Dainchi Veggie Deluxe as a 5 star food (out of 6 stars) and the Color Deluxe as a 4 star. The Color Deluxe was rated lower because of the higher non-preferred protein (wheat/soy) ratio when compared to the Veggie deluxe. In addition, the Veggie Deluxe uses more soy than wheat. While some of the dietary experts have an issue with soy in fish foods, I prefer it's use over wheat because wheat is virtually worthless to fish as a source of energy or protein while soy, to omnivores (such as Oscars) or herbivores... anyway (not sure about carnivores), is almost comparable to fish meal in digestibility, with digestibility referencing the ability of the fish to utilize the energy and proteins from the food. Uncertainty with carnivores ability to digest soy is almost a moot point because they certainly cannot digest wheat.
> 
> I have not yet fully reviewed the Veggie FX or Color FX products but I believe both were a very slight step up from Color FX as far as the ingredient contents. If you are feeding Omnivores or Herbivores, Veggie Deluxe or Veggie FX would be the preference over Color Deluxe or Color FX. If you are feeding a true carnivore, you probably want to stay with the Color Deluxe or Color FX.


OK....thanks. What is the difference do you think between the Veggie deluxe and the Veggie FX? Which would be preferably for most peacocks/haps(omnivores)?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

The Veggie FX would be preferred as it contains two ingredients not found in Veggie Deluxe, with those two ingredients being Cyclop-eeze (perhaps the best source of Astaxanthin available) and Haematococcus algae (another source of Astaxanthin). Between the Krill, Spirulina, Cyclop-eeze (freeze dried cyclops), and Haematococcus algae, Veggie FX should provide excellent red and yellow color enhancing properties, more so than Veggie Deluxe.

One bad aspect is that Cyclop-eeze is preserved with Ethoyquin at 150ppm but being the 7th listed ingredient, it likely amounts to only about 5% of the food, so the amount of ethoxyquin being fed in the final product is well within acceptable limits.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

kmuda said:


> The Veggie FX would be preferred as it contains two ingredients not found in Veggie Deluxe, with those two ingredients being Cyclop-eeze (perhaps the best source of Astaxanthin available) and Haematococcus algae (another source of Astaxanthin). Between the Krill, Spirulina, Cyclop-eeze (freeze dried cyclops), and Haematococcus algae, Veggie FX should provide excellent red and yellow color enhancing properties, more so than Veggie Deluxe.
> 
> One bad aspect is that Cyclop-eeze is preserved with Ethoyquin at 150ppm but being the 7th listed ingredient, it likely amounts to only about 5% of the food, so the amount of ethoxyquin being fed in the final product is well within acceptable limits.


Great....thanks for the info. Going to order the Veggie FX when my other runs out and see what effects it has.


----------

